
Scapehouse a social sharing site that is a cross between Faceboook and Twitter - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/07/scapehouse-a-social-sharing-site-that-is-a-cross-between-faceboook-and-twitter.html
======
machosx
What a coincidence! I was just about to post about Scapehouse too! I prepared
this for it: <http://scapehouse.com/scape/3180>

LOL! Thanks anyways!

